# Tracheitis w/ upper respirtory infection + heart murmur



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Tracheitis w/ upper respiratory infection + heart murmur*

Ms. Hannah as you know has had some on and off health problems since we got her. Now as she approaches 11 yrs old in Feb and her 1st year with us on Jan. 17th she is ill again. She developed a dry, gagging cough last Saturday night that led to some vomiting and a fever. The gagging will last any where from a few seconds to a few minutes, however the vomiting was only a few short bouts with some yellowish fluid. The fever has been holding around 103-104 degrees until today. She now feels cooler and seems more comfortable. Our vet put her on 100mgs of amoxicillian twice a day starting Thursday for 10 days. Her next apt is next Thursday @ 1:00. 

Our biggest concern is that during her physcial exam our vet discovered a "very pronounced" hear murmur as he put it. This was a new development in Hannah's health. When she had her cancer treatment and surgery there as no sign of any problems with her heart or lungs. Now, all of a sudden this occurs. *Our vet said this may be a result of the infection in her system and that it may subside as the infection does. Has anyone ever heard of this?* He also said that if it doesn't subside he will determine a course of tests to see what might be going on. *There isn't any fluid around her heart or pocketing in her abdomen which is good, but what worries him and us is that there maybe something more going on. *So my next question is, "Has anyone here ever expierenced sudden developement of a heart murmur in a senior dog and if so what caused it and what course of treatment did you go with? *


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am not familiar with that happening in an older dog but I do hope sweet Hannah has nothing major wrong and it will get better as she fights off the bug she had  Poor sweet gal.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Please get better soon Hannah (((hugs)))


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I knew more hon, Bless you with having to deal with another worry from sweet little Hannah! I hope she gets better soon and that all is well!! *Hugs*


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank You Dragonfly>>>still hoping someone here can give me some advice though.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The only time I have heard of a heart murmur being caused with infection was when there was infection in the heart sac (pericarditis) due to bad teeth on a pug. Once the infection was cleared up the murmur was gone. I wish I had better information for you. I hope she gets feeling better soon.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

I have seen a few cases of sudden onset heart murmur in a senior dog. 
One was due to infection and did settle once the infection had subsided.
Also with age the mitral valve can weaken and cause blood to leak into the atrium and cause a heart murmur. I would always recommend a second opinion from another Veterinarian, just to be sure. It really only takes a listen with the stethoscope so should only be a charge for a regular visit.

Kisses and hugs to Hannah! xo


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How is our little doll today? I have never heard of that. But then there is sooooooooo much I don't know.  I learn something new daily.

My vet detected a heart murmur in Ernie early on, when he was still very young. He's 4 and 1/2 yo now. He's never been treated for it though, and he didn't have any of the other symptoms.

I am very sorry this has happened.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> The only time I have heard of a heart murmur being caused with infection was when there was infection in the heart sac (pericarditis) due to bad teeth on a pug. Once the infection was cleared up the murmur was gone. I wish I had better information for you. I hope she gets feeling better soon.


Funny you should mention the teeth...over the weekend I found a grouping of teeth that Hannah lost in her bed. On top of this her fever (after 200mgs of amoxicillian a day since last Thursday is still present. )So today I called the vet and brought Hannah back in. This time after he saw her teeth (which are not in bad shape) and saw the area where she lost a set on the top>>>he ordered a full chem and blood panel for her and changed her meds and gave her yet another injection of antibiotics. We are now awaiting the results of the blood work which we should have by 5pm est today. We are looking to see if there was a bacterial infection in her teeth that could have gotten into her bloodstream and affected her heart. Just 1 of many possibilities that maybe effecting her heart. Will let everyone know more later.


----------

